# Tivo desktop stopped working



## ljeweler (Sep 6, 2005)

My tivo desktop stopped working. I uninstalled and tried to reinstall and I keep getting error 1304. The installation hangs up on the file SslEay32.dll. I have tried everything to get this to work, any suggestions????? Please help.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

SslEay32.dll is part of an open source Secure Sockets Layer and Transport Layer Security toolkit used to create secure, encrypted links between two computers. I don't have either product but I THINK LogMeIn and possibly even SlingPlayer use it, so you might have another application that is keeping that file open.

I would download Process Explorer from Microsoft (http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx) and use its Find feature to search for any other processes that have SslEay32.dll open, then stop or kill those processes and try again. Before reinstalling clear your Temporary Internet Files cache and download a fresh copy of Desktop - 1304 errors can be the result of a corrupted cab file within the setup program.

There is also a bunch if installation troubleshooting info at http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...iVo_Desktop_Installation_Troubleshooting.html including a link to the Cleaner utility.

Greg


----------



## ljeweler (Sep 6, 2005)

I downloaded the process explorer and it didn't find any instances of SslEay32.dll, and I had already tried the cleaner from the tivo website, nothing seems to work.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Rats. My best guess at this point is that you have corruption in the Microsoft Installer database, which is a real PITA to troubleshoot. Error 1304 is officially defined as "Error writing to File", which can mean almost anything. Try cranking up regedit and searching for every instance of "ssleay32" from the top. If you post the results I may be able spot the problem.

It would also help to know a lot more about your setup:
1. What was the original problem when Desktop stopped working?
2. What version of Desktop did you uninstall?
3. What version of Desktop are you reinstalling?
4. What operating system are you running?
5. Was the original version installed under the same user account that you're using now?
6. Any other details that you can think of.

Greg


----------



## ljeweler (Sep 6, 2005)

I figured out the problem. That dll file is in the Tivo folder in program files. I tried to delete it but I get an error message and it won't delete. I'm not sure if that folder and file should have been deleted when I uninstalled Tivo desktop originally or not. The file must be corrupted. I finally decided to install Tivo desktop on my second hard drive that doesn't have that file on it and it worked. So at least now it's working and I can transfer programs again.

Cheryl


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

I started to post a thread with this same name because I have a slightly similar problem. I've been using Tivo Desktop for years now and suddenly I can no longer transfer files in or out and can no longer play back the previously transferred files on my PC or stream music from the PC to the DVR.

So I removed my version of the Desktop and installed the latest version 2.62. It seems to have installed correctly but I still have the same problems.

This is depressing! Half the reason I subscribe to Tivo is to stream music from my PC and play recordings on my PC. I have Tivo Desktop on 3 PCs and haven't checked the other 2 yet to see if they are still running the desktop OK. Still, I can't imagine what went wrong.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

Well the good news is the laptop is still working. Back to the PC I get an authentication error concerning the media access key. I've checked the code online and on my DVR and I know I am inputting it correctly.

I am now able to stream music from the PC to the DVR, which doesn't seem like it should if there truly were a media access key issue. But the DVR still can't see any of my recorded shows on the PC and the recorded shows on the PC still won't play. WMP says there's come sound card issue except my recorded music plays just fine.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I have seen a few cases on this forum where the MAK values in the registry got messed up and wouldn't seem to 'take' even when you re-enter them. If you're comfortable using regedit try deleting or renaming the entire HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\SharingKeys key in the registry, then crank up TiVo Desktop and set your MAK again. Another option is to uninstall Desktop, download and run the Cleaner utility from TiVo's website using the /all switch, then reinstall Desktop.

If you have a Desktop Plus license be sure that you still have the original email with your Plus key before running the cleaner.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

Actually I did remove Tivo using CCleaner and then used the Tivo cleanup utility. That's when I found I at least had music streaming back.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

Still not able to access recorded shows on that PC. I tried to download the WMP codec checker from the Tivo website to see if perhaps I had lost the video codec that was working but when I clicked on the link the file was not found.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I just posted the latest version of my codec manager to the 'sticky' at the top of this forum. I doubt that you're having a codec problem, but I also added some code this morning to diagnose MAK issues. If you click File - View Media Access Key from the main menu it might give us a better handle on what's keeping you from playing back your files.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

When I click file, media access key it says Get Sharing Keys Error 0x000000002(2)

I has inputted the media access key many times so something is blocking it.

I don't really understand the video codec. I just know the old Decoder program from the Tivo site had a pass/ fail message.

Video codec Nvidia Video Decoder 0x00800001

I tried to play a video via the program and got the error message IGraphBuilder:RenderFile.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Error 2 means "not found", so something's definitely missing in the registry. The registry key is *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\SharingKeys* and there should be two binary values in it named *TiVoToGo Media* and *TiVoToGo Metadata*. That's where the Media Access Key is stored, and without it absolutely nothing to do with Desktop will work right. Don't worry about any codec problems for now - the files aren't even being decrypted.

Since you have already tried the cleaner utility I think you will have to manually rename that key using regedit, then re-enter it again from Desktop. That will force it to create a new SharingKeys key and should fix the problem.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

I did the regedit and tried inputting the media access key twice but it's still not seeing either DVR's recorded shows but the DVRs can stream music from the PC.

Also, last night I tried playing a DVD on the PC and I only have sound, no video. I'm thinking a month ago when Windows Update changed my video driver and I changed it back because it didn't work right something didn't get restored correctly in the rollback.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

You could try File - View Media Access Key in TDCM again to see if the regedit process worked, but I'm starting to run out of other ideas.

TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll (which decrypts the .TiVo files), TiVoTransfer.exe, TiVoConverter.exe, TiVoDesktop.exe, TiVoServer.exe, TiVoWmlPublisher.exe, Metadata.dll, Mpeg2.dll, Videos.dll, comcrypt.dll & tivotrans.dll ALL depend on those registry entries before anything else is going to run right. As you can see we're going to have to solve that issue before worrying about codecs etc. I'm starting to suspect that some form of antispyware is preventing Desktop from writing to the registry or that something on your PC is just hopelessly corrupt. 

If anyone else has a good idea please chime in. The only other thing I might try is to completely uninstall Desktop again, create a new user account with Admin rights, and start all over from scratch using the new account.

-Greg


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

I turned off Spybot & AVG and tried again. Still not working. Same Get Keys error in TDCM. From regedit the file contents only says 0.0.0.0.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Wow - that's a really bizarre value. It should be a binary value around 200 bytes long. If you PM me with your email address (no need to put it out there for everyone) I will cook up a program tomorrow morning to at least try to set the registry correctly for your MAK. No promises but at least we can try, and maybe a detailed error message like "access denied" will tell us something.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

Thanks! I just tried removal and reinstall one more time and it's just like it was.

Like you say, it's weird. Especially since I can stream music.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Got your PM - I will send something your way tomorrow.

The music issue doesn't really surprise me. TiVo has to walk a very narrow line between their customers and the DRM freakazoids, and stay legal the whole way. Streaming unencrypted music to your TiVo is one thing but copying a TV show (that I could have captured using a 1980s era VCR & capture card) to your computer is another issue. They very sensibly follow the law and encrypt everything that comes off of your DVR. Anything else would kill them, and I for one would miss my 4 TiVos terribly.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

Well ok. I just figured the key was needed for both.

I look forward to your email and thanks.


----------



## radavis3 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am having a very similar problem. A couple weeks ago my PC and Tivo stopped talking. I removed and reinstalled the latest Tivo Desktop software, but the PC can't see the Tivo and vice versa. The Tivo is able to connect to the Internet just fine as can the PC, so I know network connectivity is good.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

restart88 - it's on the way.

radavis3 - check out this thread http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?postID=10378077&ie=x#e10378077 for common causes to your problem.


----------

